# motocyke bike



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2011)

i have to play the lottery this week. i cannot believe it. yesterday i was looking at cl around 6 and was a ad for a dayton la france. so i called he posted a few pics and i dropped to my knees.  i worked out a small trade cash and here it is. turns out it was a datonia badged motocyke nearly complete but light rust. no damage what so ever. seat top is gone but correct to the bike. it is the same bike used for the harley the exact bike except for the badge and sprocket! here is a few pics of it. what year anybody know?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2011)

here is a photo of the badge.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice score Mark..gonna clean it up?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks. unreal, might restore it down the line  im not sure but i tell you im happy. mark


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice vehicle! Is that original paint? You should see if the old Steel wool and WD40 can help it. Congrats!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 17, 2011)

Good score! you should play the lotto, or maybe go to the casio.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks it is a good one! paint is almost all gone.   i will wd it to see what the  color is.   also put the right rims on it.  it turns out, it was in a barn in eastern oregon.   gambling with money never works for me but finding junk is a different story.  here is a photo of  the front brace unusual design and the  truss end of the fork.  mark


----------



## indianfaze (Feb 20, 2011)

thats an incredible score........congrats......


----------



## chitown (Feb 20, 2011)

She's a beauty! 

As far as the sprocket and badge... maybe our favorite repop artist in S Carolina has some to sell. ooops forgot those were barn find Harley's not repops... cough cough.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks. id say. im still pinching myself.  mark


----------

